# ROLL CALL: Hunter Group Rate - 12/15/06



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is the approach we will take for those looking to get in on the group rate:
You will need to confirm in this thread that you will attend *by the end of the day on Monday, 12/11*.
Please do so by replying *one time* to this thread with the *exact *number of people in your party wanting lift tickets at this group rate. If you're not sure exactly, wait until you know for sure before posting here, but again please do so by the end of the day this Monday and I will then set it up with the mountain next Tuesday.
Please do not use this thread to discuss the gathering. You can continue to use *this thread* for that. Again, you should only post here once and just to indicate the number in your party. PM me if something changes.
We will meet at *8:30 am* on Friday, 12/15 at the Group Sales Office at the east end of the Main Lodge, lower level, next to the repair shop. It is important to be on time. The group will not wait around later than 8:45 for any latecomers. I will contact any member that replies to this thread via PM to exchange cell phone numbers. If you are going to be later than 8:30, please call.
Bring $30 *cash *for each person needing a lift ticket.
I will purchase the lift tickets and distribute them to everyone.
Sorry for being so formal and particular here, but with a group this large, we need to have some level of organization to be able to efficiently pull this off. Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2006)

2 tickets here.


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 7, 2006)

3 for me


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 7, 2006)

1 for me.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2006)

1


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 10, 2006)

One for me.


----------



## zook (Dec 11, 2006)

4 tickets


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2006)

Last Call...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2006)

Greg said:


> Last Call...


 

Cute sig, I stole riverc0il's idea, but gonna have consider your's.


----------

